# Should a new MM wait for a period of time, before petitioning an appendant body?



## cemab4y (Jun 27, 2013)

Should a new MM wait for a period of time, before petitioning an appendant body? I believe the decision should be up to the individual. Some Masons feel that a new MM should hold off for some months, or even a year, before petitioning the York Rite/Scottish Rite (or some other appendant body)?


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 27, 2013)

My own opinion here is that they should wait for a period that only they can determain. This will allow the new MM to learn as much as he can about the inner workings of the lodge. There is so much more memory work  than just the degrees to learn.


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 27, 2013)

rpbrown said:


> My own opinion here is that they should wait for a period that only they can determain. This will allow the new MM to learn as much as he can about the inner workings of the lodge. There is so much more memory work than just the degrees to learn.



Here, I agree! There is more to the Blue Lodge than just the three degrees. There is a lot of light in the Blue Lodge to be seen be the Mason who just looks for it. I am waiting until after I have finished my year in the East in my Home Lodge before I even think about an appendent body. I am JW elect and will be installed next Tuesday.


----------



## Heart of Stone (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree 6 months to a year.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jun 27, 2013)

Without your blue lodge these appendents wont exist. Your membership contends on being a mason. They need your support far worse.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## onthesquare (Jun 27, 2013)

If you intend to hold an office in the blue lodge then it is incumbent on you to make it your only priority. You will need to learn and understand its many rituals and traditions  before you commit to another body that has its own rituals to learn.

 The blue lodge should be your number one priority regardless of the decision to join or not join other masonic bodies. They are the foundation of your masonic life. Attend and participate in your lodge for a while before you commit to other bodies that wil want and deserve your active participation as well.   In brotherhood ,mike




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Billy Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I waited about 6 months cause that when the next class was. I believe it's up to the man! And as far as the anti folks causing disharmony...gotta love the report button!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mason653 (Jun 27, 2013)

This place should be tiled. Just my opinion. All of it. No profanes, eavesdroppers, or cowans. 

it's not harsh...just my humble opinion. 


Your Brother 357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## PHAm357 (Jun 27, 2013)

It's such a shame that a frat as beautifully built and developed as freemasonry catches so much backlash from people who know nothing of our great order. I think it boils down to the human mind wanting and yearning know what it doesn't know and it gets the better of them. I love my cable-tow!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Billy Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

It's almost like me telling a tattoo artist...you aren't doing that right...when I know nothing about it other than I have tattoos. I'm not sure about it being tiled since there are men who truly want to learn but I also believe in the report button.... The anti's have their own sites leave ours alone!!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone (Jun 27, 2013)

Most ppl who criticize masonry are masonic rejects who tried to join.Now their taking their anger out on the fraternity.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## onthesquare (Jun 27, 2013)

Brothers, it is not our way to argue with those who do not wish to search for truth,instead, let us continue this forum without further comment.



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JTM (Jun 27, 2013)

onthesquare said:


> Brothers, it is not our way to argue with those who do not wish to search for truth,instead, let us continue this forum without further comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Best idea here!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's continue discussion as originally planned.

Peace and Harmony have been Restored.


----------



## Nat Geo 357 (Jun 28, 2013)

With membership down and dues on the decline, I would not deter a MM zeal for mor light. If he has completed the rituals and been raised to The Sublime Degree of Master Mason then the personal journey has begun. I know many brothers that only went to The Craft Lodge so that they can go in the direction they desired. As long as they realize that once you are a MM, it does not matter what route you take because every thing that makes you a Mason you learn in the Blue Lodge in those first three degrees. Everything after that is very personal and should not be curtailed by some imaginary waiting period that another brother thinks is right or sufficient. The larger question is the issue od the day where you have The Mystic Shrine taking any and all men regardless if they are MM or not. That is the one that is really bothering me. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jun 28, 2013)

It should be up to the Master Mason, I know that the blue lodge is our foundation, but lack of activity in Blue Lodge being blamed on apendent bodies is some what misleading.  Though when ever I am approached or asked to join the Scottish Rite or York Rite I do encourage the man if he is newly raised to wait for a little bit, that they will always be there.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 28, 2013)

It doesn't take much of a person's time to just join appendant bodies.

_Serving as a leader in one generally does.
_
But really, simply joining YR, SR, and the Shrine can be done pretty simply and with only a few meetings and so forth.  Attending each would be a small number of days per month, and if you aren't in a leadership role then noone would care if you missed some stated meetings.

That all changes once you do stuff like join a degree team at SR, or become an officer in a unit at the Shrine or take on some sort of leadership role.  As long as you can manage initiation fees and dues its just not all that time consuming or troublesome to merely join them though - and I see it as ponying up to support the bodies, which are all struggling for members as blue lodge is (of course blue lodge are their member pools).

So if you are good at saying "not yet" to men who will try and put you to work at the bodies while you work through the chairs at Blue Lodge, then I say go for it.  You're representing your lodge, building contacts, and enjoying the lack of responsibility for a night.  

If, like me, you are bad at turning down leadership roles - then either hold off on it, or be prepared to become one of "those guys" whose Masonic calendar is crazy.  Just is what it is.  

On the other hand, I will tell you that the more rabbit holes you go down, the more folks you meet, the more effective you can be at Blue Lodge.  I could ramble about the whys and whatfors but it is definitely true.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 28, 2013)

Some jurisdictions used to require a brother be an MM for a year before they could be invited to join appendant bodies.  I like this idea because it's very easy to join group after groups in your enthusiasm and end up spread too thin.

I entered the line immediately on being raised so I waited until I was Master elect before I joined my first appendant body (SR).  I went through the line again in another jurisdiction and I was a few months from being elected when I joined my second appendant body (Shrine).  I liked the pace of how that worked.  Going through the line is not for every brother but most who do it value the experience the rest of their lives.


----------



## scialytic (Jun 28, 2013)

Go for the Light! Craft is the most important, but I've found that I am very well rounded after YR and SR. They really are important, especially if you are intellectually-inclined. 

Wait if you have a reason to. Don't wait for the sake of waiting. If you have the interest, pull the trigger. Just be cognizant that it may lead to more responsibility which equates to more time away from Lodge and home. 

Whatever you do, don't abandon your Craft Lodge. I recommend York Rite AND Scottish Rite if you want a thorough understanding of Masonic hisory, philosophy, and teachings. York Rite if you are really into the Blue Lodge style of delivery (a MUST for all Masons is Chapter and Council; Kights Templar if you are Christian); Scottish Rite if you are into education, philosophy, and an intellectual (a MUST for all Masons that have the aformentioned attributes--regardless of religion). The Shrine if you are a businessman, heavy interest in massive charity, and are into the social side of Masonry (not necessarily Masonic, but with great Brothers and fun, none-the-less).

Waiting for the York Rite is probably a good idea because it is very similar to Blue Lodge in content-delivery and it will only help you be better prepared to work in degrees and be active. Both bodies generally meet once a month. If you plan to be active (which you will be strongly encouraged to do, as mentioned in previous posts) you may want to tackle them in a staggered way. I'd highly recommend the Scottish Rite if you are an intellectual, but say "I'll think about it" to everything and then weigh the duties heavily because you will be quickly overwhelmed with assisting here-and-there. But if you start sooner, you WILL receive more Light and it will start putting you into contact with Brothers you would never meet otherwise and philosophy that may have you researching way more than you ever intended to. Both bodies offer a plethora of knowledge and the eager Brother will walk away with a lot more to offer hos Blue Lodge as he eventually goes through the line. 

I highly recommend both when you feel the pull. I especially recommend the York Rite if you, or any Brothers, are not Christian. The Degree Work is beautiful and an amazing continuation of our Blue Lodge Degrees. They are also much neglected by non-Christian Brothers and they are UNFORTUNATE not to receive the Light the Chapter and Council has to offer. 

If you are a dedicated Blue Lodge Brother and non-Christian--do yourself a HUGE FAVOR--join the Chapter and Council! You will find it a MOST FULFILLING experience! That is a promise and a guarantee!


Graham 
Master Mason
Sam P. Cochran #1335 
Love Field Chapter #396 
Love Field Council #478 
Texas Lodge of Research
Scottish Rite Research Society (SRRS)
Grapevine Chapter #326, Order of Eastern Star
A.&A.S.R., Orient of Texas, Valley of Dallas, S.J., U.S.A.


----------



## Mason653 (Jun 28, 2013)

scialytic said:


> Go for the Light! Craft is the most important, but I've found that I am very well rounded after YR and SR. They really are important, especially if you are intellectually-inclined.
> 
> Wait if you have a reason to. Don't wait for the sake of waiting. If you have the interest, pull the trigger. Just be cognizant that it may lead to more responsibility which equates to more time away from Lodge and home.
> 
> ...



Well put! 


Your Brother 357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Eric5023 (Jun 28, 2013)

First, hello Brothers. I am newly raised. I was told by my mentors and officers that my class and I had to wait six months before applying to an appendant organization. We also have other things we are required to complete in our first six months to a year. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Jun 29, 2013)

Eric5023 said:


> First, hello Brothers. I am newly raised. I was told by my mentors and officers that my class and I had to wait six months before applying to an appendant organization. We also have other things we are required to complete in our first six months to a year.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


I suppose that could be true in your jurisdiction, but I've never heard of any mandatory time that must elapse before petitioning and appendant body.


----------



## Brother (Jun 29, 2013)

My advise would be don't join another body unless you have the time to dedicate to attending the meetings and taking part in their activities.

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Michael Neumann (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes. I waited 3 years before deciding that I wanted to petition a Commandery. Then I fully researched the York Rite, then moved to Charleston, SC to join Commandery #1 http://www.clansinclairsc.org/SouthCarolinaCommanderyNo1Hist.htm If I were to join any other bodies I would handle it in the same manner.


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jun 29, 2013)

scialytic said:


> Go for the Light! Craft is the most important, but I've found that I am very well rounded after YR and SR. They really are important, especially if you are intellectually-inclined.
> 
> Wait if you have a reason to. Don't wait for the sake of waiting. If you have the interest, pull the trigger. Just be cognizant that it may lead to more responsibility which equates to more time away from Lodge and home.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
For explaining the difference between the SR and YR. I thought that was the difference but was not sure. When I would talk to my mentor he was not a 100% sure. I know he went through the YR but not SR. I explained what I had experienced listening to Masonic podcast and they were very SR based. And that it seemed to me the SR was the research/history/intellectual branch of our work. Again thank you brother!


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 29, 2013)

MarkR said:


> I suppose that could be true in your jurisdiction, but I've never heard of any mandatory time that must elapse before petitioning and appendant body.



Under GLoTX, a newly-raised MM must turn in his proficiency within 90 days and cannot join any other Masonic bodies or groups until he has turned in his work.


----------



## Nat Geo 357 (Jul 1, 2013)

To the Master Mason were entrusted the secrets of architecture, plans, measurements, and estimates, the weight, tenacity, and durability of materials, and all that learning needful to transform rude stones and the trunks of trees into edifices that should be the wonder and delight of the earth. With such transcendent privileges there was coupled a heavy burden of covenants, and he was expected to exemplify before his fellow-laborers every virtue and grace symbolized on the Trestle-Board of the Master Builder. Also the Master Mason strived to become a Master so that he could travel and earn Maters wages and take care off loved ones. So why should a Master Mason have to wait? When his entire purpose was to travel and earn Maters Wages. It seems like we forget the core basics at times.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 2, 2013)

What Brother Bill said...  you need to have a good grounding and get your feet settled in the blue lodge, and definitely turn in your Master's proficiency. Figure out what you like about Masonry, and just how much slack you have in your cable tow. While there is little to no memory work in YR or SR until you find yourself in the line or on a degree team, it will still take a good bit of effort on your part in going thru the degrees, and likewise finding your place an a useful role in the appendant bodies.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 3, 2013)

MarkR said:


> I suppose that could be true in your jurisdiction, but I've never heard of any mandatory time that must elapse before petitioning and appendant body.



When I was working on my proficiencies in the early 1990s my mentor said he remembered that requirement being dropped at least a decade before so some time in the 1980s.  I've asked around and similar seems to have happened in 2 other jurisdictions.  So it might have been a rule long ago with elderly members still remembering it but it does not seem to be a rule anywhere at this time.  Or it might have been a tradition that was never a rule and that tradition has long since been dropped.

I have seen appendent body applications included in the paperwork presented to candidates the evening they are raised.  I have not seen that yet in Texas and I rather like that local tradition!

My take on the light offered in appendent bodies - If you study the material of the first three degrees there is enough there to last multiple lifetimes.  The light offered by appendent bodies is valuable but it's a different type of study.  I think of it as the difference between becoming well read through a list of self-chosen classics versus becoming well read through a list of classics chosen for you.  There are men who proceed directly from high school to undergraduate college and so on.  There are men who go into a career after high school and never do go to college but who become well read anyways.  Neither approach is wrong.  It's a matter of what works for you, how self motivated you are, and how rushed you are.  Among those only the last one is addressed in how our degrees teach patience.

So to me if you want to take more degrees because you're in a hurry to get more light, I want you to learn patience.  If you want to take more degrees because you love them, I want you to do that.  If you want to take more degrees because you love Masonry and want more Masonry my biased suggestion is to go through the line first then start joining appendent bodies.


----------



## crono782 (Jul 4, 2013)

I believe the only time required is the time it takes to give back the MM proficiency. I was raised in feb and participated in the march SR reunion to get in before the price doubled. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Should a new MM wait for a period of time, bef*

I had been a MM for about a year before I went SR. However, I am not very active in SR and probably wont be until after I am a PM of my blue lodge. I am JW now.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 6, 2014)

I really wanted to join the York Rite. Per the advice of several brothers I was going to wait 6 months after being raised to petition. However, shortly after I was raised a two day York Rite class was offered at half of the price as taking it degree by degree. As my wife and I are both retired and living on a fixed income I decided to take the class.


----------

